# Scared of new people??



## Bear (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

We have a 10 month old Cockapoo called Jed!! Purchased him from Jandaz which I can't sing enough praise for! Anyway we've found since we've had him that he's a totally different dog when around people he doesn't know or hes only met a few times. To close family hes lovable, friendly bouncy character that loves the attention however when he meets new people outside the house he goes extremely timid and runs a mile. He also gets extremely protective if we have anyone new visiting our house? I just don't understand it, with other dogs hes fine and loves to play but as soon as there owners try to pet him he runs off scared?

Can anyone give some advice? Is it worth us taking him to puppy school? I play rugby and hes always with me so it isn't as if he is anti-social as hes always playing with other dogs.

Thanks

bear


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie has kind of started this since her first birthday, except it's not every stranger, it's mainly new strange men & the odd woman... So I owuld like to see what people advise in this situation...
I hope you figure it out & things get better x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

hi stuart i have pmd you and i can go through puppy socialization with you janice x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> hi stuart i have pmd you and i can go through puppy socialization with you janice x


Hi Janice,

There are no doubt others who would benefit from your guidance on socialization - so please share with the whole forum.

Stephen x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy was quite wary of people at first. For the members of the family which came often we used to let them prepare her meals at lunch time and to feed it her and put it down etc, she soon became more calm and less nervous around them. Don't know if it's any use or what others think but it seemed to help 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing with Coco he has been like that since I got him, his now 11 months old. He is getting better with people. When he turned 10 months old he took a dislike to dogs so I have started going to training classes and today a lady in my village walked Coco next to her dog while I walked her other dog and Coco did quite well so fingers crossed with some work things will improve.

Good luck


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the opposite problem - Betty loves everyone and eveything too much!
I wonder whether this will change....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would get as many people that you know to come over for a puppy party ,it would be great if some wore hats some glasses some had beards etc .Then one by one slowly introduce them to him let them sit there with a treat in their hand and call him to them and give him a treat then get another person to do it and so on and so on.Once he realises they ar friendly he will relax ,then try it again with different people on another day the more people he meets the better .

When your out and about id give people you meet treats to give to him (explaining to them why)

This is what i did with Buddy when i first got him and he will go to anyone!!! even to the point of dragging me over the road so someone new can stroke him!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have to say i agree,if one of my new puppy owners came on,i too would pm them,this is a choice made by jandaz,thats what pms are for.bear,this is actually something that quite a few dogs go through at this stage but im sure jandaz has offered you some valuable advice xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

fallon said:


> JD why don't you stop dictating to people on what they should do! People can do what they want. Who do you think you are! concentrate on your own dogs yea. Iv never come across someone who wants to controll a group on a forum like you. Yes I'm stright and say what I think.


That was a bit uncalled for. They were only suggesting Janice share her knowledge with others ... it's always interesting to hear the opinion of a breeder as they have more experience than us novice owners. I assume you took offence as it was JD.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Well I am sick to death of you Fallon turning threads sour. If you have personal grievances with forum members please take it up with them directly as I, like most other members are here for advise, to share stories and light hearted topics - not breeder politics. 

It's getting boring now.

James


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

fallon said:


> No the only opinion that counts on this forum is JD! It should be called I love JD forum! People are talking about this forum on another well known cpoo forum!saying the same. They come across as they are better then the rest! But they are not at all we are all equal. We all have our own minds! And our own standards. I'm sick to death of JD being domaniring and thinking they know everything. They have been rude and domaniring to people on this forum but only a few stand up and say how they feel I rest my case xx


Wow! I have no problem with people saying what they think ... but your honesty has taken me aback a bit. I've never found them to "come across as they are better than the rest" (I agree with you we are all equal). I certainly haven't seen rude or domineering posts from them ??

Personally, I welcome views from all breeders and those with more experience. Not everyone will agree all the time, of course, but I think it's best to have mutual respect and sometimes to agree to disagree.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

i think it would have been better for jd to give their opinion on socialising rather than dictate that someone should not be pm ing,that was between jandaz and her new puppy owner,thats all.i have to admit i dont think very many people on this forum would jump to my defence the way they do with jd and its becoming embarrassingly obvious.lets just make this an equal forum and let people do things they way they want to so if that means pming someone so be it x


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

There are many ways to say how you feel without coming across as aggressive. This is a public domain and I believe it is in bad taste to act in this way... I will not argue the toss about your views because I quite frankly don't care who provides what advise, it is all valuable and subjective. It is a shame that someone looking for advise met this kind of behaviour on what is normally such a friendly forum. 

James


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

yes they have changed the first post to a nicer one,the original one was stating jandaz should not be pming x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> There are many ways to say how you feel without coming across as aggressive. This is a public domain and I believe it is in bad taste to act in this way... I will not argue the toss about your views because I quite frankly don't care who provides what advise, it is all valuable and subjective. It is a shame that someone looking for advise met this kind of behaviour on what is normally such a friendly forum.
> 
> James


i take it this post is meant for jd because jandaz as nothing but polite to her client then jd came in stating not to pm,(no need for that) and fallon is just sticking up for her mum,i would do exactly the same x


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Do you not think it would benefit the whole forum for an experienced breeder to share their views on socialisation? There are many people who sit in the wings that may benefit... Maybe I am not understanding but I'm surprised that someone asking an experienced member of the forum to share their experience with the forum has been met with such adversity.

James


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> Do you not think it would benefit the whole forum for an experienced breeder to share their views on socialisation? There are many people who sit in the wings that may benefit... Maybe I am not understanding but I'm surprised that someone asking an experienced member of the forum to share their experience with the forum has been met with such adversity.
> 
> James


im surprised a big breeder had to ask another to share,look this was post would have had a happy ending between breeder and puppy owner but it was spoiled by the sarcastic post,therewas no need for it and it wasnt meant in the way you think believe me so lets just leave it before it gets out of hand as usual!


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Sure... It was never my intention to be argumentative but I saw the post for the post and not any underlying message! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> Sure... It was never my intention to be argumentative but I saw the post for the post and not any underlying message! X


this has gone on between these 2 breeders for a long time,nearly every post they leave is a little sarcastic dig,its become very obvious,if this had been a normal request for info then i wouldnt have said a thing but it wasnt and the original post was even quickly changed by jd,think that says it all x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

question has bean answered. 

thread is now done.


----------

